# Used guitars in Calgary



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Can anyone recommend the best places in Calgary to shop for used guitars?

Thanks a million!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i always had good luck at the pawn shop on 14th and 17th, across from where mothers was. also see andy at the guitar connection, he's always got some great stuff. there's a good pawn shop on south macleod that gets nice guitars here and there, it's by 40th or so..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The last time I was in that pawn shop they had little selection, but great prices. So depending on whose selling what--and what you are looking for, you should get a good price--especially if you're looking for something cheap to fix up.

Vintage on 14th St NW -North of 20th Ave-has a good mix of used & new. Every time I'm in there they have some cool used stuff--including amps. And the staff is friendly & helpful.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.kijiji.ca

www.craigslist.com

see what's up for grabs in the listings as well


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> Can anyone recommend the best places in Calgary to shop for used guitars?
> 
> Thanks a million!


What are you looking for? :wave:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Cheap used Telecaster clones for modding...*

Peavey, Agile, SX, Douglas, Jay Turser...things like that...


----------

